# Don't know where to find it... fat anime pics?



## FemFeeder (Jul 13, 2007)

Recent;y i've been collecting art of people being force fed or just really fat anime people, men and women. It's so hard to find...I was wondering if any of you could share any with me if you had some pics. I'd be willing to share my collection as well


----------



## FemFeeder (Jul 13, 2007)

here's some of my favorites to give you an idea of what I'm talking about...


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 13, 2007)

7898chan FTW


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 13, 2007)

Fem Feeder
Go on Google Search and click on images and type in Fat Anime Pictures and I'm sure you'll find a lot of them


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 13, 2007)

Fem Feeder
Go on Google Search and click on images and type in Fat Anime Pictures and I'm sure you'll find a lot of them. Those are some really nice pictures I love them Fem Feeder I'm looking for some Fat Admirers a couple have imed me from Dimensions and I'm looking for more people so if you have AOL Instant Messanger please give me a Holla I'm ChristianSista45 just im me I stay online


----------



## Da Games Elite (Jul 13, 2007)

Fem Feeder? What's the URL to it?

They are a few really good fat anime pics on Deviant Art. For example:
















Just three I found on Deviant. None of them are mine. All made by xyxtlin


----------



## FemFeeder (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah, xyxtlin is actually one of my favorites. People just find alot of pictures that I've never seen before, I have been all through the google search and deviant art. I just wanted to know if you guys knew of any specialty sites


----------



## Da Games Elite (Jul 13, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean. Deviant doesn't have as many as you'd think it would have, and some sites I've found with Anime wg fan-fics (don't have the links on me now...) have some pics and anime morphs (only a few WG comics, though...)


----------



## Da Games Elite (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry to double post. Here's a link:

http://forum.animexpansion.com/index.php?act=idx

That's the one I was talking about. You probably have seen it, but...


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 13, 2007)

Da Games Elite said:


> Sorry to double post. Here's a link:
> 
> http://forum.animexpansion.com/index.php?act=idx
> 
> That's the one I was talking about. You probably have seen it, but...



Full of teenage drama and bullshit. I'd say steer clear.

http://foone.org/7898/bbwart/ is better for all your BBW anime image needs.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 13, 2007)

*snicker* That makes it different from here _how_ exactly?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 14, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> *snicker* That makes it different from here _how_ exactly?



Nono, trust me, it's terrible.

Heck, one of the admins is known and admits to having a rig set up with his laptop bag for taking candid pictures of people. >_>


----------

